# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  rogam

## anitalu

Ja sam rh negatvna, a mm rh pozitivan. Imala sam jedan spontani nakon kojeg sam uredno primila rogam. U ovoj trudnoći bilo je sve ok. Prije 1,5 mj rodila sam mog malog cvrčka   :Heart:  i nekoliko puta sam pitala za rogam ali nisam ju dobila jer je analiza pokazala da  F. ima istu krvnu grupu i rh je negativan kao i ja. Rekoše mi da u tom slučaju ne treba, a mene kopka...Jeste li vi koje ste bile u istoj situaciji dobile inekciju?

----------


## malena beba

ako se ne varam, upravo zbog toga djeci rh negativnih majki odredjuju krvnu grupu, ako je ista kao tvoja ne treba inekcija. ne brini nista, dobila bi je da je dijete rh pozitivno

----------


## anitalu

Ma znam da u mom slučaju nije trebalo jer antitjela nisu mogla niti nastati, a onda opet čujem da su nekim curama dali iako su djeca bila negativna...

----------


## malena beba

uh, to neznam  :? 
nadan se da ce ti se javiti netko ko je imao takvo iskustvo (da je dobio inekciju a dijete negativno)

----------


## marta

zene kojima je dijete negativno kao i one, NISU trebale dobiti injekciju, to je greska. ne vidim ni jedan razlog zbog kojeg bi si netko kome to ne treba zelio injekciju Rhogama. to je krvni praparat konzerviran poprilicnom kolicinom zive - dovoljno da ga se, osim u stvarnoj potrebi, izbjegava u siiirokom luku.

----------


## kinder

Rogam se ne daje kada je dijete Rh negativno kao i majka,nemaš razloga za zabrinutost

----------


## ella

ako su majka i djete rh negativni to ti nije potrebano jer nema anti tijela

----------


## Marija

Moja najstarija je Rh negativna kao i ja, i nakon prvog poroda nisam dobila Rhogam - ta se trudnoća imunološki "ne računa" jer u bebinoj krvi nema antigena koji bi kod mame mogao izazvati imunološku reakciju i stvaranje antitijela koje bi štetilo u slijedećoj trudnoći. 

Dvoje mlađih su Rh pozitivni, i nakon drugog i trećeg poroda sam dobila anti-D.

----------


## Nikina mama

Niko je neg. kao i ja i nisam dobila cjepivo.

----------


## Felix

u kom roku se mora dati rhogam?

----------


## marta

u 72 sata.

----------

